# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  بعد إذنكم : الروحـــــــان خشـــــــــــــم بيـــــــــــــــوت

## مجدالدين شريف

*&


&

الروحان خشم بيوت وأول يوم في الجامعة الواحد يكون ممسح ومسرح وشايل الشنطة يسأل من العمادة يوصفو ليه إستراحة البنات .. ويشرب المقلب ، اها ده راح روحة شينة..ونقول (راح)طار طيرة حلوف من الجروف ..

وفي ناس رايحة في العربي ..:club:

وفي ناس رايحة من ارقام التلفونات او الارقام هي الرايحة منها ! وديل دليل الهاتف ماعارفين يعملو منو سيرش ..:3'mza:

وفي ناس رايحين في المفاتيح ما عارفين المفتاح المحلي من المفتاح الدولي .. وبيني وبينكم الستـــــات بروحـــــــن !!:mn9dm:

وفي ناس لا رايحين من الارقام ولا من المفاتيح .. ديل مروحين التلفون عدييييييل كده ما عارفين ختوهو وين .. تحت المخدة في الطبلون بتاع الهمر المافيها فوانيس ..في راس الدولاب .. :562:

وفي ناس رايحة في السوق الافرنجي ما عارفين تمباك الوطنية من الخرطوم تاون ..:tfker:

وفي ناس رايحة مع السيل ولي هسي مطفحين ..:1 (15): من العربية للأخبار ..

الأستاذة منى سلمان عندها عمود في عدد اليوم صحيفة الرأي العام بتكلم عن الروحان ..
ومسمياهو(انت رايح ليك وش )!!!

نسيبكم (تروحو شوية ) أقصد نسيبكم مع العمود ..:a26: 
إنت رايح ليك وش !!!

ينقسم الرَّوَحان إلى ثلاثة أقسام: إما أن (تروح) انت في بت أم روحك وتضهب عن مقصدك، ودي حكينا عنها كتير، أو أن تروح منك رايحة بأن تضيع منك أو تنسى المكان الذي تركتها فيه، أما ثالثة الروحات وأشدها وجعاً فهي أن يروح منك زول كامل، خاصة إذا كان طفلاً، ولا تتمكن من إيجاده!.
لا شيء أشد ألماً على النفس وأشد خطورة في النتائج من روحان الأطفال.. اذكر عندما كنا نلعب أمام البيت في طفولتنا أن اقتربت منّا طفلة صغيرة، أقل من ثلاث سنوات، وكانت تبكي بكاء مريراً وتنادي على أمها، وقد اختلطت افرازات عيونها وأنفها وفمها لتشكل شلالاً من السوائل اللزجة على وجهها.
تحلّقنا حولها في فضول مشوب بالحنان وسألناها:ـــ (أمك وينا)؟!
 لكنها لم تتوقف عن البكاء المذعور. تجمع الأطفال حولنا على شمار (الشافعة الرايحة) وجاءت بضع من نسوة الحي المارات بالطريق وحاولن إسكاتها وسؤالها عن مكان أهلها، ولكن دون أن تجازف واحدة منهن بحملها أو احتضانها، لأن الطفلة والتي يبدو أن روحتها طالت، قد (فعلتها) على نفسها مما زاد عدد المجتمعين حولها بتوافد الذباب وهجومه على ملابسها الداخلية المنتفخة بما تحمل.
ظل الحال على ما هو عليه إلى أن اجتذب صوت الضجة (أمي) فمدت رأسها للشارع لتطمئن علينا، وعندما علمت بقصة الطفلة سارعت لحملها وإدخالها إلى البيت.
 أجلستها على (طشت) وقامت بتحميمها ولفتها بملاءة وتخيرت لها من ملابسنا (لبسة) تلائم حجمها وألبستها لها ثم وضعتها على السرير.
 كل هذه الخطوات تمت تحت متابعة شمارنا التقيل، وبعد نظافة الطفلة وإطعامها هدأت وبدأت في الضحك واللعب معنا حتى راودنا أمنا عليها:ــ عليك الله يمة خليها لينا عشان نلعب بيها!
ولكن يا لفرحتنا الما تمت، فقد حضر مجموعة من الناس مع سيدة تبكي بحرقة يسألون عن (شافعة رايحة)، فكان أن دلاهم الشفع لبيتنا وكان اللقاء بين الطفلة وأمها مؤثراً اندى عيون الجميع، خاصة بعد أن علمنا أنهم يقيمون في حي بعيد وأن الطفلة تاهت بعد أن خرجت مع اخوتها للشارع، فضلت الطريق وظلت تمشي على قدميها لساعات قبل أن تلم فيها أمي وتمسح معاناتها ودموعها.
أسوأ إحساس يمكن أن تعيشه (أم) هو عندما يضيع منها صغيرها، وهذا ما عشته للحظات بسيطة، حين حسبت أن إبنتي (الريان) قد ضاعت مني داخل مجمع تجاري في هامبورغ، فعندما التفت ولم أجدها أصابني الرعب لإدراكي بخطورة ضياع طفلة في بلد غريب اللسان والمجاهل والمظان، فصرت أجري كالمجنونة وأنادي عليها حتى سمعتها تناديني من الخلف: 
ـــ (أنا يا هوندي يا ماما).
 فساحت ركبي وانهرت على الأرض وأنا أحتضنها وأصرخ عليها في نفس الوقت:ـــ )تاني أوعك تزحي من جنبي).
تقع اللائمة دائماً على الكبار عندما (يروح) الصغار ويتهمون بالتقصير في رعايتهم، خاصة إذا كان السبب في ضياع الطفل هو إهمال أمه وقلبها المقدود.. فقد لفتني خبر أوردته إحدى الصحف عن أم نسيت طفلتها على الأرض بجوار الجزار وحملت قفتها وذهبت.. هذه الأم برأيي تستحق أن يمن عليها بلقب (جوجوي قلب السخلة) والتي يقال إنها خرجت بصحبة صغيرها في مشوار وهي تمسك بيده في يدها، وكان أن نسيته حيث ذهبت وعادت لبيتها وطوال الطريق تحدث قلبها:
ــ يا ربي أنا كنت شايلة شنو في يدي ونسيتو؟!
وقد كانت لنا زمااان.. زمن صبانا مع نسيان العيال والعودة للبيت من دونهم حكاية طريفة، فقد جاءت لزيارتنا ابنة خالتنا الصغيرة، حوالي خمس سنوات، في صحبة أمها، فتعلقنا بها وطلبنا من أمها أن تتركها عندنا لنتونس معها لأنهم يقيمون في منطقة بعيدة والزيارات بيننا متباعدة.
طوال فترة وجود الشافعة معنا كنا نمارس عليها تدريبات الأمومة، فقد كنا نتبارى على تحميمها حتى خافت عليها أمي من أن (تنبري).. أما عن التسريح فحدث ولا حرج فقد قلعنا صمغة دماغها من كثرة تمليسها بالفرشاة، ولكن بما أن أمومتنا كانت أمومة مزيفة فقد كنا ننساها دائماً، كما حدث عندما كنا مجتمعات في الغرفة نتكابس جميعاً، نحن الست بنات، على المرايا ونتهيأ للخروج لمناسبة (سد مال) بت الجيران، بينما الصغيرة (بسمة) تداقس تحت الأرجل، ومن الاستعجال واللهوجة طفينا النور وغادرنا الغرفة وتركنا المسكينة وحدها، ولكن سرعان ما انتبهنا وعدنا إليها فوجدنا عينيها الواسعتين تبرقان في الظلام كـ الكديس، نهرناها أمامنا وانطلقنا لبيت (سد المال) ولكن عندما انفض السامر وغادرت سيرة أهل العريس عدنا للبيت.. خلعنا ملابس الخروج وتمددنا على أسرّتنا نتبادل شمارات وقطيعة السهرة، وفجأة صرخنا جميعاً بصوت واحد:ــ بسمة!
فقد اكتشفنا بأننا قد نسيناها في بيت العرس.. أسرعنا بالعودة إليها فوجدنا المسكينة تجلس وسط صفوف الكراسي الخالية وحيدة تتلفت، فزجرناها والأحرى أن نزجر أنفسنا:
ــ بسمة يا غبيانة.. ما رجعت معانا مالك، ما شفتينا وكت مشينا البيت؟!!


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اول واحد شرفك ابو 6666
قلت لي ما عارف التلفون دولي ولا محلي 
خلي عم قوقل يعلمه يعمل سريش ههههههه

*

----------


## hass6666

*وفى ناس رايحة فى رسائل الخاص  ماقادرة تفرق بين hass & yass  :624293:


 ناس رايحة فى المطرة شالهم السيل علقهم فى الشجرة  :ANSmile17:


ناس رايحة ما قادرة تفرق بين العربية وعجلة عطية  :060:

 ناس رايحة مع عبد الهادي الولد الظريف الهادي :016:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله انتو التلاته ليكم يوم...
كان كنت اخدر ولا بنفسجي ولااحمر
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

وفى ناس رايحة فى رسائل الخاص ماقادرة تفرق بين hass & yass :624293:


ناس رايحة فى المطرة شالهم السيل علقهم فى الشجرة :ANSmile17:


ناس رايحة ما قادرة تفرق بين العربية وعجلة عطية :060:

ناس رايحة مع عبد الهادي الولد الظريف الهادي :016:



وفى ناس رايحة فى المستشفى مشت تقلع ضرس دخلت عيادة النساء والولادة ولو  ما اتصل ووصفنا ليهو عيادة الاسنان كان قلعوا ليهو الضرس بعملية قيصرية:14_6_8[1]:

تكويعة:
صاحبكم الليلة قلعوا منو الاربعة ستات وركبو ليهو  بدل الستات ضروس قضة
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*انا  اسمى مكتوووووب   

لا 

طيب 

*

----------


## hamdi73

*ناس روحاتة ظاهرة و ناس بدسدسوا ههههههه .
تخريمة : 
هامبورج دى وين من السوق العربى ؟

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*ناس رايحه بين ya و ha
بين الاون لاين والاشراف 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

ناس روحاتة ظاهرة و ناس بدسدسوا ههههههه .
تخريمة : 
هامبورج دى وين من السوق العربى ؟



من العربي كدا كدا :54685: 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روحان شديد طش بمزاج
*

----------


## محمدين

*إنت يا مجد الدين قصة الروحان دى مالها معاك ؟!!!.
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اول واحد شرفك ابو 6666
قلت لي ما عارف التلفون دولي ولا محلي 
خلي عم قوقل يعلمه يعمل سريش ههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه

تعرف ياعم طارق الجماعة ديل كلهم رايحين وعاملين رايحين
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

وفى ناس رايحة فى رسائل الخاص ماقادرة تفرق بين hass & yass :624293:


ناس رايحة فى المطرة شالهم السيل علقهم فى الشجرة :ANSmile17:


ناس رايحة ما قادرة تفرق بين العربية وعجلة عطية :060:

ناس رايحة مع عبد الهادي الولد الظريف الهادي :016:



ههههههههههههه
الستات كيف .. انا بررررررررررررررررررررة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

والله انتو التلاته ليكم يوم...
كان كنت اخدر ولا بنفسجي ولااحمر



هههههههههههههه

مجيدو ياحبيبي والله انا ما معاهم صاح ..

ده كلو من الجماعة الخدر 

كونك تروح من رايح دي المشكلة 

هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

وفى ناس رايحة فى المستشفى مشت تقلع ضرس دخلت عيادة النساء والولادة ولو ما اتصل ووصفنا ليهو عيادة الاسنان كان قلعوا ليهو الضرس بعملية قيصرية:14_6_8[1]:

تكويعة:
صاحبكم الليلة قلعوا منو الاربعة ستات وركبو ليهو بدل الستات ضروس قضة



ههههههههههههههه
عملتها ظااااااااااااااهرة يابتاع الستات 
ياسر حالف ليك انا برة
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ههههههههههههههه
عملتها ظااااااااااااااهرة يابتاع الستات 
ياسر حالف ليك انا برة



 



:p_fly_drop:   :p_fly_drop:   :p_fly_drop:
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

وفى ناس رايحة فى المستشفى مشت تقلع ضرس دخلت عيادة النساء والولادة ولو ما اتصل ووصفنا ليهو عيادة الاسنان كان قلعوا ليهو الضرس بعملية قيصرية:14_6_8[1]:

تكويعة:
صاحبكم الليلة قلعوا منو الاربعة ستات وركبو ليهو بدل الستات ضروس قضة



 





مسكين جاهو التهاب من المطره :a024:
                        	*

----------

